# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Amazing places to visit in Mexico

## marcosmithw

If you planning vacation with your family then i suggest Mexico because Mexico is one of the popular city in the world, There are many places in Mexico for travel sun Miguel de Allende, Melia Cabo Real Beach & golf resort, Fairmont Acapulco Princess and so on.

----------


## mikehussy

Mexico is beautiful and wonderful city. Mexico is known as United States. There are many places for travel like Puerto Vallarta, Cozumel, Cancun, Isla Mujeres, Tulum and so on.





flights to Johannesburg from Manchester | Flights to Lagos from London

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Before sometime, I had gone for Mexican trip with my friends and that was very memorable time for me. I have seen Puerto Vallarta, Playa del Carmen, Cabo San Lucas, Mexico City, Cancun, Oaxaca, Mazatlan, Akumal, Merida etc places and these all are excellent points for visit. If you are planning for Mexican trip then do nor miss these places.

----------


## BartonDenley

Before two months I have visited at Mexican. I have seen Piramides de Teotihuacan, Museo Nacional de Antropologia, Castillo de Chapultepec, Palacio de Bellas Artes, Edificio de Correos and Ballet Folklorico de Mexico

----------


## GFI

Mexico is one of the most visited countries worldwide as well as offering many interesting historical sites. You’ll find plenty of outstanding destinations over there which not to miss like Cancun, Cozumel, The Riviera Maya, Chichen Itza I hope you will enjoy there.

----------


## jenifer

Top 11 Places To Visit in Mexico
11. Merida
Merida is one of the most colourful cites in Mexico, and has also been named one of the safest. Its a popular place with expats and digital nomads from around the world to use as a base for a few months (or years if they fall in love with the place!). One of the best things about the city, besides its laid back atmosphere and gorgeous old buildings, is how close it is to other big attractions. Its a great stopping point for trips to Isla Holbox, Chichén Itzá and a selection of cenotes hiding just outside the city limits. It also has a great, chilled out nightlife with lots of amazing bars to visit and drinks to taste! If youre planning to visit, be sure to read this excellent Merida Guide written by a couple who actually live there.

Where to stay in Merida

Nomadas Hostel is one of the top hostels in Mexico and is a great choice of place to stay in Merida. They have one of the biggest swimming pools Ive ever seen. They have free salsa dancing classes, a great free breakfast and the rooms have great high ceilings so they dont get too hot. Plusthis place is crazy cheap!
10. Cabo San Lucas
Cabo San Lucas is widely known as the most popular Marlin sport fishing spot in the world. Not to mention, it is remarked as one of the best travel destinations in all of Mexico. Located in Baja California Sur, it is comprised of dual towns, San Lucas and San Jose, which are separated by a twenty-miles highway called the Corridor. Although Cabo San Jose has a more relaxed atmosphere, Cabo San Lucas offers amazing 5 star hotels, gorgeous resorts, high-quality restaurants, and clubs. Its also popularly known for Lands End, a naturally formed collection of rocks created by the wind and sea.

Where to stay in Cabo San Lucas: Bahia Hotel & Beach Club

9. Cancun
Cancun is a spot you cant miss on your vacation to Mexico. It is located on the coast of the Caribbean, the Yucatan Peninsula, Cancun. Though this spot is perhaps best known as a spring break destination, it is so much more. This travel destination is full of beaches, hotels, nightlife, attractions, and Mayan ruins for the whole family to enjoy. However, the perfect weather that Cancun experiences throughout the year makes it a busy spot, full of first-class resorts for vacationers. Plus, downtown Cancun, also commonly referred as El Centro, contains Mexicos best authentic bars, markets, restaurants, and clubs.


Report this ad

READ: This post will help you choose where to stay in Cancun.


8. Playa del Carmen
Playa del Carmen, otherwise known as Playa, is a vibrant beach town located on the Yucatan Peninsula, Quintana Roo. Originally, it was a peaceful fishing village that expanded into a large resort town, full of venues and beaches. However, Playa still holds a calm atmosphere and kind natives. Plus, with the Mesoamerican Barrier Reef close by, theres plenty of activities to dip your feet into. Head down and enjoy a slower pace of life. If youre looking for somewhere even more chilled out, head to Lake Bacalar  a real hidden paradise!



Report this ad


7. Acapulco
Acapulco is especially popular among tourists on spring break. This vacation spot is located on a bay along the Pacific Coast and is full of beautiful beaches for travelers of any kind to enjoy. Although, the majority of these beaches known as Icacos, Papagayo, Hornos, and Tamarindos are located along the bay called Las Costera. One of the largest attractions in Acapulco is the La Quebrada Cliff that allows professional divers to plunge nearly 147 feet into a small inlet. This long-lived tradition has been around since 1934 and can be viewed from spectators from nearby restaurants and cliff tops.


6. Tulum
Tulum is located on the Yucatan Peninsula and consists of Mayan ruins and Caribbean beaches. It is actually one of the very last cities constructed by the Mayans and one of the best preserved sites on the east coast of Mexico. Due to the position of the ruins, you will be able to get an amazing view of the Caribbean Coast. Plus, the ruins also provide a fun day for the whole family to explore. However, Tulums beaches also provide other activities such as diving, snorkeling, and sunbathing.


5. Isla Cozumel
Isla Cozumel is located off the coast of Playa del Carmen and is popularly known as one of the best scuba spots in the world. With clear waters and large amounts of marine activity, tourists can enjoy snorkeling and diving, as well as the beaches around the island. Plus, for travelers who dont plan to get wet, there are plenty of natural parks and scenery to explore off the main trails.


4. Guadalajara
The second largest city in Mexico is called Guadalajara and is incredibly popular for travelers looking to immerse themselves in the culture of Mexico. With vast cultural spots and museums for the whole family to enjoy, this is one of the most common travel destinations that tourists opt in for. However, if youre traveling alone, nightlife is huge in Guadalajara due to it being the birthplace of both tequila and mariachi.


3. Mexico City
Though once known for its high crime rates, Mexico City is quickly becoming more and more tourist friendly. In recent years, the capital city has gone through something of a transformation. Public spaces are being cleaned up and the whole city has been given new life. Mexico City is also an increasingly popular location for new international restaurants. This growing cultural scene is drawing in people from all around the globe. However, this city is not just a great vacation spot for foodies, there is still plenty of history to be enjoyed in this city. In fact, some of the citys best attractions are its many Mexican heritage museums dedicated to preserving the countrys rich history. When you are there, be sure to hop on a sightseeing tour so you can experience all the sights and hidden spots that Mexico City is home to.


2. Chichén Itzá
This is one of the New Seven Wonders of the World and it is an absolute must-see for anyone traveling to Mexico. Chichén Itzá is currently located in Tinúm Municipality, Yucatán State, Mexico though it was once the site of a pre-Colombian city built by the Mayan people. This site is one of the best preserved and most famous Mayan sites in all of Mexico. The site has more than a million visitors every year, so the area can get crowded quickly. However, it is so breathtaking that it is worth battling the crowds to see. While you are in the area, you can also visit some of the smaller nearby archaeological sites and wonderful cenotes. If you do not wish to take a Mexico vacation dedicated only to the Chichén Itzá, you can stay in one of the small neighbouring towns to experience more of modern day Mexican culture. The site is also easily accessible from anywhere along the Riviera Maya, which is made up of Playa del Carmen, Cancun, and more.

1. Mazatlan
This is an incredibly popular vacation destination as it serves as something of an escape from the cold during the winter months. Mazatlan is home to 11 miles of sandy beaches, blue lagoons, and the biggest boardwalk in Latin America. One of the biggest draws of this area is its many water sports. This city has been nicknamed the Pearl of the Pacific and is part of the Sinaloa Province. Because of its location, tourists can also take in traditional Mexican culture. Visitors of Mazatlan love to walk through the historic section of the town and truly experience what life in Mexico was like before tourists began to head to their many beaches.


 Places to visit in MexicoPin this image on Pinterest
 Incredible places To Visit in MexicoPin this image on Pinterest
As you can see, Mexico is a beautiful and varied country with peaceful beaches, historic landmarks, and plenty to do. With so many different vacation spots to choose from, there will be something to please everyone, no matter who you travel with. Do you have any more favourite spots? We would love to know your favourite places to visit in Mexico. Leave a comment!

----------

